# Headset compression ring



## ecrock45 (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure if this post is in the right spot or not but here goes.

I finally got the headset compression ring that should have come with my bike (only had CK's before and I wasn't aware I needed a compresion ring). I just slipped it over the steer and down into the top bearing to take play out . Then with top cover, spacers and stem and top cap I adjusted as usual. Seems fine but the lower bearing has bit of up/down movement even though smooth and the top is smooth. FSA says it's fine but it concerns me so I may replace it - hence my recent inquiry about HS tools.

My question is does the compression ring require any special tool to "seat" it or does it just float(?) until desired compression from top cap takes out slack?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

correct, the compression ring is seated by adjusting the top cap


----------



## ecrock45 (Jan 7, 2007)

Roger that. And this has been around a while I take it? I just don't recall this being on my old CK NoThreadsets; I guess that's why I didn't look for it. I thought the top cover would take up any slack/space/float. 

Same bike, diff part/tool :
What sized BB tool do I need for one of these? 
I will have to remove the crank soon to get at one of the lower swingarm bolts to loctite it and thought I might as well check the BB while there. How does one check torque there? Is there a socket made for that external BB shell or is it just the wrenches I've seen?


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

check this out..........
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=25&item=BBT-19


----------



## ecrock45 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks. 
First search shows Tree Fort Bikes has them for $15.45 and free shipping. (with $125 order that is)
http://www.treefortbikes.com/283_333222345088__BBT-19-BB-Tool-for-16-Notch-External-Cups.html


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

> And this has been around a while I take it? I just don't recall this being on my old CK NoThreadsets; I guess that's why I didn't look for it. I thought the top cover would take up any slack/space/float.


Since the first Dia Compe threadless headset hit the market. Chris King does not use one because if they did, they would be paying Dia Compe for the patented technology. All manufacturers of threadless headsets that use a compression ring pay Dia Compe (btw-parent company of Cane Creek). This is one of the reasons Shimano has never come out with a threadless headset...Shimano doesn't pay patents, they wait until they expire (ask Suntour about this).

Chris King headsets use tight tolerances and that o-ring to keep the headset tight. Works fine on road bikes and shorter travel mtb's, but there have been some well documented issues with longer travel forks and their headsets.


----------



## ecrock45 (Jan 7, 2007)

Gotchya. I was considering one of the higher end cane creeks or fsa again. maybe not ceramic bearings though.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to be a pretty hardcore King fan, still have a Threadset on my road bike that is 10+ years old and going strong. But I've started to see too many issues with longer travel forks and King headsets. Also, I've owned several Zero Stack frames in the last 5 years and King doesn't make a ZS headset (well, they have one coming). I've been quite happy with Cane Creek headsets and if I was going high end the 110 headset would probably be my first choice these days.


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

hi there, where did you buy your compression ring from as i need a new one for my headset


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

is this the same as a compression ring? Hope Headset Outer Sleeve | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

lgoldie10 said:


> hi there, where did you buy your compression ring from as i need a new one for my headset


A good place to start would be the make and model of your headset. Also, what happened to the original compression ring?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

lgoldie10 said:


> is this the same as a compression ring? Hope Headset Outer Sleeve | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


No that is not a headset compression ring. That is the outer expanding sleeve of a Hope Head Doctor. The Head Doctor takes the place of the more traditional start nut and bolt that is commonly used to adjust bearing preload of the headset. The Head Doctor and similar products are a viable alternative to the star nut and bolt system, and are an absolute must for forks with carbon fiber steerer tubes.

The picture below is of a headset compression ring. This one happens to be aluminum, they can also be made of steel, plastic, or composite, and are usually manufacturer specific, this one happens to be for a high end Cain Creek headset. So you'll either need to google your specific headset brand and model along with "compression ring", or you'll need to contact the company, i.e. Cain Creek, FSA, etc. and see if you can get one.

Good Dirt


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

all i kno is that my headset is cane creek, my bikes a 2005 so i dont know the model. an the original plastic ring is knackerd. its all out of shape when someone else has took the forks out


----------

